# Not Goldens



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not Goldens 
My friend went away for the weekend and asked if I would look after his Pigs Sheep and Chickens and those that know me know I love animals so I could not say no (could I noway) they were no problem at all the only thing I had problems with where the pigs they tried to eat my shoes when I was trying to feed them.
They also have dogs and cats and they were good as well.
And I managed to get bitten by an otter !!!! as well my next door neighbour works in a Zoo and was looking after a baby otter that the Mum rejected it was so lovely it was worth getting bitten for


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh look at that german shepherd! And the fluffy chicken! 

Looks like you had fun Maggie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Oh look at that german shepherd! And the fluffy chicken!
> 
> Looks like you had fun Maggie.


I did and he was lovely his name was Duke


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you had fun. Looks like some very lucky animals and chickens to have you taking care of them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mad's Mom said:


> Glad you had fun. Looks like some very lucky animals and chickens to have you taking care of them.


like i said i love all animlas its nice lookimg after them


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The Three Muskateers didn't go along to help you herd the sheep and collect chicken eggs?

Actually looks like a nice day, out on the farm.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks like a lot of work....but fun!!! Why does that pig have a blue mark on his back?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The Three Muskateers didn't go along to help you herd the sheep and collect chicken eggs?
> 
> Actually looks like a nice day, out on the farm.


Daisy would have been a very good girl she is 100% but i think Charlie and Blarney would have been licking there lips :uhoh:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

janine said:


> That looks like a lot of work....but fun!!! Why does that pig have a blue mark on his back?


He had a scratch on his back was an spray to put on to stop infection


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maggie, you looked quite the part. Make a farmer of you yet! I would have loved to have helped you there. Especially the dogs and sheep. The chickens you can have, dislike the bloomin things! Unless they are on my sunday lunch menu! Sorry! Lovely dogs too but where were your three?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, your friend's dogs are beautiful. That was very good of you to take care of all those animals. (Being a city slicker I wouldn't have a clue what to do and I'm sure I would have let all the animals loose by mistake).


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

I could not have said no either looks like alot of fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

How wonderful of you to watch your neighbors pets!
BET nobody else on here has a similar story to tell-you really had a NOAH'S ARK THERE!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so jealous. That would have been so cool. Those dogs and cat are gorgeous and that one dog looks like Diesel. So were the pigs nice? Do you have any pictures of the baby otter? I love otters.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, that must have been so much fun! (It's my dream to live on a farm...)
And that German Shepherd is just beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Everybody should have a friend like you! The countryside is just beautiful, I am glad you had fun except for the otter, but it seems like you are OK.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pictures are so wonderful!
Once of those pigs wuold qualify as a hog! Quite a porker there. I don't know much about pigs and sheep, but I just love chickens. The little fluffy one is adorable. If I could get rid of the chicken hawk, I'd get me some more chickens for sure.
Copper loves to help "gather" the eggs.:doh: It's just that we don't have any for breakfast when he helps.
Did you have to bottle feed the otter? I'll bet it was too cute.
The dogs look nice and friendly too.
I'm glad you had a good time at the farm! I know your friend really appreciates you. It is hard finding someone to help when you have too many critters.:doh::uhoh:


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, that would be my idea of HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like so much fun! I'd love to work on a farm for a day, or at least just have the fun job of feeding them and watching them


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, hope Ray managed to stay in one piece as he has been in the wars lately.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Maggie it looks like you and Ray had a great time with all the animals thanks for sharing must admit I wouldn't be to sure of those pigs though.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We went away again when they came back they were glad of the break as someone said when you have lots of animals its hard to get someone to look after them.
My Ray retires in September so we will be able to help them out a bit more now.

But it was good fun i love all animals and don't mind at all looking after them.

And i have got some photo's of the otter but i have been asked not to put them on the web 

I will post about our July holiday soon but very sad day coming up for me 3 years 25th July i lost my heart dog Sadie but i always remember its Carols Bama,s birthday.


----------

